# aftermarket choke tubes.... HELP



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am looking for an aftermarket choketube. i shoot a benelli nova i want a choke i can shoot anything from 2s and 3 for ducks up to BBB for the lesser and greaters canadas. i really dont want to spend a lot of money (over $90) something that will work for decoying birds as well as pass shooting. i have looked at black cloud but am a lil leary about it. Drake killer is also good but i would prefer one i could just go to like a cabelas and pick up not to mention i most of the time shoot the cheapest steel i can find.any input would be great :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Have you tried patterning with your factory chokes. i use a Mod and do exactly what you are saying. Why spend the money?


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Kick's High Flyer Choke Tube $65 - $75


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Straight heat is pretty sweet, around 60-70$

I was designed by a former Benelli engineer who used to also make chokes for the military's shotguns


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Drakekiller.

The customer service is the best. He also has worked out loads that work great out of the choke. Give kevin a call and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm with KH,try your factory chokes and if your buddies have after market tubes and you can try them,compare them.In my Extrema 2,nothing I've tried out performs the Beretta factory mod tube using Black Cloud 2s and BBs.Nothing.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

yes i have patterned my factory tube and have delt with it for a while. i am just tired of crippling birds at 15 yds just as offten as at 40 yds ( and it is not operater error on the crippling) and i cant use aother peoples chopkes that i hunt with because one uses a baikal and the other was a SX2 but he shoots a baikal now too. o and can anyone bust the myth that extended tubes shoot tighter groups?


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Have you tried patterning with your factory chokes. i use a Mod and do exactly what you are saying. Why spend the money?


X3!! A 90 dollar choke WILL NOT necessarilly make your particular gun pattern good enough to justify the cost. And as far as crippling birds from as often at 15 as 40 yrds...how bad are the patterns in the first place?! If they're THAT BAD you shouldn't maybe be shooting that load out of that choke in the first place!! While just about any after market choke will improve the pattern performance of a particular gun/load, you simply do not need to spend a c-bill to get a good one. Look at the Carlson's or the Cabela's brand chokes (made by Carlson's) The Straight Heat choke is a decent choke if not a little over constricted imo, but they do the job definetely. Maybe also take a look at the Hevi Shot breand tubes too. They've been getting VERY GOOD reviews and are in the same price range as the Carlson's and straight Heat tubes right now.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Preds21 said:


> yes i have patterned my factory tube and have delt with it for a while. i am just tired of crippling birds at 15 yds just as offten as at 40 yds ( and it is not operater error on the crippling) and i cant use aother peoples chopkes that i hunt with because one uses a baikal and the other was a SX2 but he shoots a baikal now too. o and can anyone bust the myth that extended tubes shoot tighter groups?


If you are crippling birds at 15 yards it most certainly is operator error.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Save your money,from your discription of shooting/shots,cheap steel ammo from #2's thru BBB,your factory mod will do the job just fine,crippling birds at 15yds,hell you must be winging'em with the shot cup,let them babies flare then take'em. :-?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

you center a bird at 15 yards with an 1 3/8 bb and you will have a mess... you do it with 3's and you will find a blob with feet and wingtips..


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

possumfoot said:


> you center a bird at 15 yards with an 1 3/8 bb and you will have a mess... you do it with 3's and you will find a blob with feet and wingtips..


Um...yeah...Did that 2 years ago the very first bird of the early opener! Loaded a BC 3.5" #2 insted of my usual 3" Expert #1 loads and just DESTROYED this poor bird as he set into the deeks. Last thing that went through his mind was his butt!! uke: Left a softball-sized hole right through him and the wad still had shot in it mixed in with all the gore. "That bird literally made a popping sound!!" as my buddy put it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

I LOVE the Hevi Shot chokes.

While I shoot hevi shot / hevi metal extensively and it throws AMAZING patterns I do have several buddies I hunt with whom roll with the Hevi Shot choke tubes and use cheap steal, while they still cripple birds from using the cheap steel the patterns are still GREAT. Highly suggest the hevi shot chokes!!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Their called Pattern Master for a reason....

Carry on,

Gunny


----------



## Pickled Pete (Jun 20, 2012)

Hevi shot waterfowl or Kicks high flyer in modified would probably be the best fit for you. patternmaster chokes are not really chokes the original anyway. they have a stud ring that grabs the wad instead.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have found that even the Carlson extended chokes have made a noticable difference in the shotguns I have tried them in. I can't say if they make as much difference as the designer chokes might but i've been satisfied with them and often at 1/3 the price or less.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Pickled Pete said:
_"patternmaster chokes are not really chokes the original anyway. they have a stud ring that grabs the wad instead."_

Not quite true. The Black cloud line is NOT a wad stripping tube. It would defeat the purpose of Black Cloud ammo. They offer them in a I.C. (.705 constriction) as well as a Modified (.720 constriction), and in some platforms they offer a full (.690 constriction).

Carry on,

Gunny


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

There is no need to run an after market choke tube if you can not kill a bird at 15 yards dead in their tracks. That is definitely operator error. I have used nothing but factory choke tubes in my benelli and they pattern very well. I have noticed tho through testing that the only shell that does not pattern well for me ( and many others as well) is Remington Hypersonic. Just do some pattern testing and find a 3 inch load that patterns well for duck. And then find a load that works with geese. For my gun My duck load that works the best (for the money) is Kent fast steel #3 and #2's And for my honker load i run Black cloud 3.5 inch 2 shot. I run both of these rounds with the factory modified choke and have great results out to 40 yards. :thumb:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Try shooting lead. It works.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Anas Strepera said:


> Try shooting lead. It works.


X 2 What he said!


----------



## Benelli2011 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have used the Carlson extended chokes for years, and they are heads and tails above the factory chokes. I would say they have extended my effective range 10-15 yards shooting a Modified, Black Cloud # 2's. I would reccommend them to any one.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a Pattern Master for black cloud and tore up snow geese with it. I have a ported one also, but I'm more/very happy with the black cloud version. I had a some great days of shooting with it and left very few cripples, most bird folded right up. I will see how it preforms for Canadians this fall. I was using 2 shot and this was the first time I had shot through it.


----------

